# Regulador de tensión seguidor MOSFET



## Radioman (Sep 8, 2006)

Hola,

Alguien sabe como se calculan las resistencias de un regulador de tensión seguidor MOSFET, en el cual se fija en la puerta un valor de referencia mediante un diodo zener (como si fuera el regulador seguidor de emisor con transistor bipolar, donde el zener fija un valor de tensión en la base) ????

Gracias.-

PD: adjunto esquema para que se vea claro lo que busco.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 8, 2006)

tengo serias dudas del funcionamiento de este circuito.

El problema esta en la tension VGS, si por la causa que suese se pone a cero la destruccion del mosfet esta garantizado por la perforacion de la puerta.

Mira en el foro yo postee uno de una elektor bastante mas razonable.


----------



## josepower (Sep 9, 2006)

Apreciado amigo, 

Comparto la opinión de la respuesta anterior, sin embargo, creo recordar que la máxima tensión que soportan los mosfets entre gate y source es de unos 30 volts, en ningún momento veo que protegas esa condición en la puerta, ya bien sea con un zener u otros medios.

Un saludo,

José Antonio


----------

